# Hey everyone, I'm new!



## haunt_master11 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey everyone in Unpleasent Street Forums, I'm a newbie. My name is Phil and I'm from Toronto, Ontario Canada. I have been haunting since 2004, with a haunted house we called in 2004 "The Scream Shack". I have many ideas and stuff that I am excited about sharing with you all!
~Phil~ A.K.A :jol: Haunt_Master :jol:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Phil. Welcome. Glad to have you here. Post away. We love ideas.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey welcome aboard!

I noticed you type in a signature at the end of every post.



haunt_master11 said:


> ~Phil~ A.K.A :jol: Haunt_Master :jol:


You can actually save yourself some typing by clicking on the "User CP" link at the top of any page, and click "Edit Signature". Then you can enter that text into the box provided, submit it, and it will automatically appear after every post you make.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Phil. Share away my friend, I'm always looking for new ideas and old tips. glad you found us.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey Phil more canadiens the better!(I'm from ottawa)


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I had no idea Halloween was this popular in the great, frozen North!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard. I'm also new here but I've been haunting for years now. Happy Haunting!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes Trish, but haunting your husband doesn't count, LOL.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome,
hope to see u postin soon.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to it.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Phil  I'd love to hear more about your haunt!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Phil.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Vlad, that was SOOOOO not nice, LOL. I don't haunt hubby....I haunt the ex!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome to the madhouse  Happy to see you here


----------

